

Ask HN: would you try to improve your language skills via Skype/Hangout? - qwertz_

Offering a conversation (to improve) in your &quot;first language&quot; for someone who wants to learn it. Win-win if he offers a language you want to learn. Switch languages after some time. Is there an online marketplace&#x2F;database&#x2F;app you know?
======
taproot
Matching service style? haven't heard of anything like but then I'm white and
speak English. Sounds like a neat service. Good luck.

~~~
qwertz_
Yes. Maybe for someone who has a professional teaching background too (he
could find new students). Should also be a great alternative for people who
cant achieve/spend a few months in a foreign country.

